# Tips on Talking?



## FroggySam (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I have had Kirby since September and i was wondering if there were any tips on getting him talking?

He copies one whistle - which all of my birds do so i suppose its a 'flock call'. He does it a lot when i leave the room. 

But other than that - nothing! Ive been told he is too old to learn now .

If i say 'Kirby Sing' he will sing a little song. And if i say 'Kirby Home' he will make his way back to his cage.

Any advice?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

What i did i recorded my voice on my mobile phone (spare one) and stuck it on repeat while i was out


----------



## FroggySam (Apr 5, 2011)

Thats a great idea!

Maybe i can get one for my boyfreind too so i dont have to do all the nagging when i get in!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha lol no there is an idea


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Now that you know you have a she and not a he, females tend not to talk very well at all. Not to say there aren't any females that talk, but it's less likely.


----------



## JoeK (Apr 12, 2011)

I taught Cutie how to say peekaboo by playing peekaboo with him. That and his name are the only two words he can say. He seems to be more fond of mimicking cellphone noises though.


----------

